# Ibpo, Masscop, Nepba



## improzak (Feb 16, 2006)

Just curious if anyone here is represented by any of the above unions or have any useful information/advise on them. Thanks all.


----------



## improzak (Feb 16, 2006)

Shamless bump


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Burlington PD Brass is IBPO and Patrol is a newer member of Masscops. I haven't seen anyone local under the NEPBA.

I think each organization is probably good but your union is only going to be as good as the members make it at the local level.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What kind of info are you looking for?

Here's a link to the IBPO website anyway: http://www.ibpo.org/


----------



## improzak (Feb 16, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> What kind of info are you looking for?
> 
> Here's a link to the IBPO website anyway: http://www.ibpo.org/


I guess I am more looking for personal praise or bad experiences. It is hard to get the truth when they are giving their sales pitch. Mainly curious if anyone has any personal experiences with any of these unions.


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The problem with your question is that it's a bit personal. Not too many people would want to talk about these things in a public forum.

I would say the IBPO did a good job of representing us during our last negotiations. I don't have any experience with them handling discipline cases.

No matter what union you go with it's still a good idea to get in the MPA legal defense fund. The city or town has it's interests, the unions have their interests and you should do what you can to protect your own interests.

Again, no matter who you go with your local union will only be as good as the collective membership.



improzak said:


> I guess I am more looking for personal praise or bad experiences. It is hard to get the truth when they are giving their sales pitch. Mainly curious if anyone has any personal experiences with any of these unions.


----------



## BUBBA87 (Feb 23, 2005)

Any ideas on going independent. Having a labor law firm represent rather than a Union. I have some doubts about the law firm, yet the guys are considering it.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

We're IBPO, most likely moving to NEPBA. You can IM me for more info.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone here currently NEPBA? How are they?


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

NEPBA just got their charter from IUPA last week. I believe several PD's are going through the decertification process to switch over.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

BUBBA87 said:


> Any ideas on going independent. Having a labor law firm represent rather than a Union. I have some doubts about the law firm, yet the guys are considering it.


My department did this a number of years ago. We use the same law firm as SPAM and we are very happy with them.


----------

